# Cabin Fever



## rickrubino (Jan 3, 2008)

I am headed to cabin fever this year and would like to take along a Guage one loco to run , Who do I contact to see if I would be welcome to participate? I asume that the tracks are privately owned or club owned.   Thanks.    Rick


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

Charles should be chiming in here, the track is owned by Mike Moore (I think) and Charles was asking folks to drop him an email to let him know you'd like to run, as a courtesy. I got his address somewhere...../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike's address is mike(at)aikenback(dot)net


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Rick 
We will have two large tracks along with 2 smaller tracks (45mm/32mm) (32mm). Friday we set up and many attend the auction. The event is quite crowded on Saturday. Sunday is a bit lighter.  You got steam, join us and enjoy the weekend.

Dave 
Always a pleasure to have your participation at a steamup. 

Here is the link to the "ol' steam post" about Cabin Fever: 
http://archive.mylargescale.com/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=49570&SearchTerms=cabi,fever


----------



## BNGP10 (Jan 4, 2008)

My wife and I hope to attend on Saturday and bring our 32mm gauge Ogwen locomotive with us. Hope to be down there by early morning from Erie where we live. Mike and Michele T


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Charles,


I was hoping to attend and get Luke started with machinery and steam, but that's the weekend I am going to Jackson Hole for some skiing.  See you at the ECLSTS, for sure!


Mark


----------



## David Rose (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like I'll miss this years CF meet... Having trouble clearing my schedule. I'll missing things like this:


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Mark


You could have doubled your pleasure: ski in Poconos and Cabin fever for less than the price of Jackson Hole but then there is the status thing...maybe it's better power out there.


Certainly hope you and Luke are fortunate enough to find a pathway into the hobby.  I was blessed with two sons that enjoyed the relationship with trains and Dad!


 


Look forward to seeing you.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave


Understand- family, obligations, food on table, but....


at times it is better to:


work to live rather than live to work!


 


Or is that more to the point of:


work to live steam meets rather than steamin' in work


----------



## clifforddward (Jan 2, 2008)

I agree with Charles completely on this matter.... 

I've found it much easier to "get permission" from the MRS since my now 10 year old son Cooper got old enough to travel with me to steam ups and machining events.....I fondly refer to him as "my ticket". I still monitor him closely when we run our engines, but he is gaining confidence and independence with loco operation and control with each passing event. 

Of course now I have created a monster as he won't let me go anywhere train related without him at my side!....but it is great fun sharing the hobby with one's kids, and I figure keeping "him in steam" will help us all survive the teenage years! 

Looking forward to seeing all our live steam friends in a couple of weeks at Cabin Fever.... 

Regards, 
Cliff


----------



## David Rose (Jan 2, 2008)

When it comes to a family train partner I'm not so fortunate.... 2 daughters and a wife. Not much interest in trains there at all.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave you did you pennance - Disney..........remember its closer then where you are driving in LI on Sunday, after you run at Cabin Fever Saturday..  

You have to bring your new stock cars so we can put them all together...... /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif


----------



## rbednarik (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave, 

We could always have Jan and Dan "kidnap" you .


----------



## David Rose (Jan 2, 2008)

Ryan, 

Good idea!!


----------



## insanerocketkid (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, 

I've told Mr. Moore that I'll be attending. 

Is there a hotel where most steamers will be staying? Perhaps we could get together and put some track down outside and steam up when we can't steam at the event  

Anyway, will there be time for running on Friday, or will that strictly be set-up only? Just out of curiosity.. my plan was to go down thursday night (or early Fri AM), depending on how things go. 

Mike Walsh 
SA #535


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Mike W 

Mike Moore was over yesterday. We should have the track set up by 1PM. Don't know when Charles and Ryan will be there to start set up, but I think they should be set up in the PM too. Remember that Friday is "officially" the exhibitor/vendor set up day and auction. The public days are Saturday and Sunday. Many of us stay at the Best Western. There is not really any good space where you could put track down. The parking lot has a slope to it and is usually full of vehicles. 

Jim


----------



## rbednarik (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim, 

So far the game plan is to be there by 9:30-10:00am on Friday, same as always when we go to CF. The track should be done by 12-1:00pm (depends on how quickly we get in there) Does Mike have a plan of where we are going to be set up? Should I bring my extra yard section to accommodate all these reefers?


----------



## modlmkr (Jan 3, 2008)

Besides all the train stuff don't forget to see the CNC demo, and buy a raffle ticket for the mini mill. Someone is going home with a nice new CNC milling machine, one just the right size for making G scale train parts. I will have my G scale MONA and my MINNIE traction engine there4, right beside the CNC mill. Be sure to stop and say hello. 

ron ginger


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Ryan - 

Yard section sounds good for the narrow gauge guys...Heh. I may talk Dave into letting me borrow his 6 stock cars so I have 12. Its only 22 feet of train without the loco. 

I should also have a whistle mounted or ready to be mounted.....


----------



## rbednarik (Jan 2, 2008)

Jay, 
Plan on bringing the ones that actually have track on them, but we do have a 5th section with track yet to be laid. The two main yard tracks are about 22ft, but you got to beat us SG guys to the track first!


----------



## insanerocketkid (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmm, so would it be best to come down thursday night, or just leave Friday Morning, and maybe railfan along the way? 

Mike


----------



## Slipped Eccentric (Jan 2, 2008)

What kind of facilities or access do they have for loading and unloading?


----------



## rbednarik (Jan 2, 2008)

Justin, 

As far as I know, it is much like Memorial hall (We're in the toyota arena this year) There should be a large overhead door that lets all the vendors/exhibitors in somewhere around back. Don't take my word for it though, I've only been in the new hall once, but it's plenty big!


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Charles,


Believe it or not, I am headed out to Jackson Hole for a bachelor party!! Skiing might happen, but I might just _say_ I went skiing!  I have Luke started on trains.  Behind the couch where he and I have our evening party, is that famous O Winston Link photo of a mallet coming off the turntable at Shaffer's Crossing in Roanoake, 


www.greatmodernpictures.com/rrlink02lg.jpg


----------

